# EpixHD Big On Any Screen



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello all, I wanted to ask if anyone subscribes to EpixHD big on any screen (EpixHD.com). 

You have to ask for an invite code, but I can’t seem to find out what the price is. Do we as Dish-network subscribers get this since we already get the Epix channel? If you are getting this how much did you have pay for it?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I clicked the "Contact" link at the bottom of the home page. I filled out the "Contact Us" form that came up as follows:
_What did you want to talk about?_ Umm... I got a problem... (this is an actual choice they provide)
_Message: _I'm a Dish Network Epix subscriber. First, I'm annoyed that I can't do anything to sign in or be a part of your web site. Second, I'm surprised that your web presence is so weak you don't even have the Epix 2 schedule here. What's going on?

_How do you get EPIX?_ Dish

_What's your username on EPIX?_ I can't get one.

_What's your username on your TV provider?_ (Dish website user name)​I received the following in an email (_*emphasis*_ added):

Hi!

Thanks for your interest in EpixHD.com! DISH is one of our newest partners, and you can check out EPIX on DISH if you tune to channel 380. While we work with DISH to provide full access to EpixHD.com, here is a free Invite Code, good for 30 days.

(invite code)

To use your Invite Code...

1. Click here <http://www.epixhd.com/> to head over to EpixHD.com

2. Click "Sign Up" in the upper right-hand corner (on top of the search box). Click on "Have an Invite Code." You'll be prompted to enter your Invite Code. Enter it into the box and click "GO."

3. You'll need to create an EPIX account, so enter your email address, and choose a screen name and password, confirm your password, and agree to the Terms of Use.

4. Click "Let Me In!" and start watching movies!

If you already have a login to EpixHD.com <http://EpixHD.com> , just click "Edit Subscription" in the Me tab, and plug in your Invite Code.

You should then be all set to watch movies! _*We will let you know when you will be able to use your DISH subscription to access movies on EpixHD.com.*_

Until then, thanks, and enjoy EPIX!​No cost. I'm sure they'd send you one also. I haven't watched anything on the web site, but my temporary invite is about to run out and I haven't been notified yet.:sure:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I did the same thing that phrelin did ... got the same answer (but a different Invite Code, I guess).

It has no cost associated with on-line viewing provided you subscribe to one of their member providers (Dish included). The problem seems to be that they haven't added Dish to the members list yet, so you can't view on-line. Their workaround is the _Invite Code_ good for 30 days. When it expires, ask for another until Dish is added to their list.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I let my invite expire before I used it. I wonder if I'm SOL.

I'll try to get another invite.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I just signed up without any problem!


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm a Direct customer and could only get a 7-day pass. Seems to work okay but I would like to try the service on my TV not computer monitor.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I just received an email today with a thirty-day invite. It said they are working with Dish-Network on this issue.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

MadScientist said:


> I just received an email today with a thirty-day invite. It said they are working with Dish-Network on this issue.


I was able to get a new code last night, with no problem. I better use it this time.

But part of the email confuses me (emphasis mine): "Your exclusive Invite Code will unlock EpixHD.com for up to seven days once entered and is valid for entry through Tuesday, *6/1*."


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

That is strange, maybe because you had an invite before and now you're asking for a second one. Did you use the same email address as before? That may be why you where given the seven days.



bnborg said:


> I was able to get a new code last night, with no problem. I better use it this time.
> 
> But part of the email confuses me (emphasis mine): "Your exclusive Invite Code will unlock EpixHD.com for up to seven days once entered and is valid for entry through Tuesday, *6/1*."


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

bnborg said:


> I was able to get a new code last night, with no problem. I better use it this time.
> 
> But part of the email confuses me (emphasis mine): "Your exclusive Invite Code will unlock EpixHD.com for up to seven days once entered and is valid for entry through Tuesday, *6/1*."


Same here but it worked.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I have an account that I set up when I got my first Invite. I too thought that just logging in would solve the problem. It didn't. I still had to get a second Invite.

It can only speculate that a number of things are going on...

1. If you're not subscribed to one of their approved providers, you only get 7-days with an Invite.

2. Even with an account, after 30-days your Invite expires because either they (Epix) purge their list or they can't get a Dish confirmation of your account with them. 

3. If you are a Dish sub but Dish can't confirm it, they only give you a 7-day Invite.

This is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

If what I've been told is correct, Epix will be available through DishOnline.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

jerrylove56 said:


> Same here but it worked.


Same here.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I just watched this channel last night with the movie "Star Wars". There were no captions. Does this channel support CC? If not how do they get away with it? I thought there was some rule that requires CC.


----------

